
Are you transforming how people work? Add yourself to this list - kguppta
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FxgSOKiwa1MCka2BvYQzO-7PboSS5K-fFEehlGAjf8k/edit?usp=sharing
======
yitchelle
How is this different from just doing a filter for entrepreneur on twitter?

~~~
kguppta
Because entrepreneurs aren't the only people changing the future of work. Big
companies, small companies, individuals, government orgs, etc.

------
jevanish
What do you plan to do with the list?

~~~
kguppta
I want to:

\- Promote interesting people/companies/organizations that are transforming
the way people work

\- Give anyone a chance to freely connect with people on the list

\- Personally connect with people to write and spread the word about the
experiments taking place

